# Cheapish 2-4kg 4 piece rods ???



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with a 4 or 5pc rod they'd like to share..


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I have great 2 piece rods - this needs to fit into my camping luggage on my bike.. with camping gear for 2 weeks.. for 2 people :shock: - so small, compact and not to $$ incase of breakage..


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

What about a telescopic rod?

I had one years ago ( Rex Hunt Kmart jobby ) that worked a treat for many months till I put a 6000 size reel and tried to fish off the rocks in Sydney, boomshaka you can guess the rest...

Still have the reel, I now use it to reverse spool braid / line onto other reels.

Pretty sure Penn still make a 5 piece Graphite Elite rod, Brother had one, cue car door, 6 pieces...
( Why he didnt pull it apart to put it in the car is beyond me, he wanted a travel rod apparently ).


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe an option, maybe too cheap

http://store.tacklemania.com.au/Fishing ... ic%20Rods/

edit:- ^^^^^ha ha too quick for me^^^^^^^


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks but no thanks on the telescoping pole :lol: :lol:

sorry, by cheap I mean around $100 or so..

will look now for the penn elite...

if I cant find anything decent, I'll just have to stick my hand deeper in my pocket and just get a Black Diamond travel rod..


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

No idea on the rod but i reckon you should try fly fishin mate. Made for motorcycles. Aint too bad in the yak either.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> No idea on the rod but i reckon you should try fly fishin mate. Made for motorcycles. Aint too bad in the yak either.


jeez mate what you doing to me... I have a hard enough time explaining to boxes of lures and plastics to the mrs.. let alone a whole new selection of flies and rods and gear..

anyone heard of Wilderness rods ??


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I've had a play with a 4 piece Daiwa Heartland 
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... =heartland
And definitely cant fault it for a light rod  
Cant remember the exact price but a little bit more "or so" over the 100 mark
I know one of the bigger tackle stores here in Adelade have them in stock and most of the times his prices are some of the best in OZ and he does do mail order 
http://www.rayannes.com.au
They dont list much on there site but if you give them a ring it might be worth you while


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

this is probably a bit late but i saw a 4 piece outermark rod for around $230. I had an outer mark rod before and they're ok but not as good as shimano, gloomis etc..


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well I have spoken with Cindy at Black Diamond and they have a beautiful 6' 4 pc travel rod rated at around 1-4kg.. 
I just need to convince the Mrs. I need to spend that on *another* rod that in reality will only be used a few times a year..


----------

